# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Video from Speicherbecken Geeste

## Geestesurfer

Hallo,hier ein kleines Video mit der GoPro Hero 960 vom April 2011. Wind 4-5 aus West-Nordwest.
http://youtu.be/lWhB2S_UrUQ

Gru Dieter
http://www.speicherbecken-geeste.de.vu

----------

